# Amps turning off.



## ba-listic (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys, just a quick question I have a car show coming up soon and I need to sort out my cars audio. This is what happens. Key in... Accsesories.. Stereo plays. Then I've noticed the amp lights turn off and there's nothing. Here's how she's wired:

Both powers to battery with 100amp breaker fuse,

Remote to ciggy lighter power 2nd amp bridges off of the 4 ch remote power,

Earth is both to one destination which was buffed with grinder below seat and the are both on that, held in by self tapper screw, leads aren't long at all 30cms.

Interior speakers are powered by 4ch with two tweeters up front linked with front speakers,

Amp powered by 2ch by its self. 

Btw it's a jvc deck (2011 model) 

What do u guys think is my no power to amp problem?? I'm stumped :banghead:

When it does this it shows the deck playing music UNO [trk 3 1:45] and still counts on but no sound. :-/


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

remote wire to the cig lighter...


----------



## ba-listic (Feb 5, 2012)

Ciggy lighter not constant power?


----------



## ba-listic (Feb 5, 2012)

Sub powered by 2ch **


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

your remote wire is suppose to be a signal, generally the white and blue wire from the back of an aftermarket cd player, that turns off and on with the ignition. The impedance of the amp is not relevant to the amp turning on and off.


----------



## ba-listic (Feb 5, 2012)

Alrighty, so I transfer remote from ciggy power to blue or white? Or either?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ba-listic said:


> Alrighty, so I transfer remote from ciggy power to blue or white? Or either?


 Hook it to the one your using as the turn on lead for the AMP, I think one is for the antenna.


----------



## ba-listic (Feb 5, 2012)

N that's on the jvc harness yes?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hook it to the blue wire with the white stripe


----------

